# 69 Grommet



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone know who sells the square grommet that goes on the radiator support by the battery where the front lamp harness goes through on a 69 GTO?



Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a grommet there? 

Seriously, I'd just make one. Take a piece of vacuum hose and cut a slit in it lengthwise so that it will fit over the sheet metal.

Bear


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think he may be talking about this grommet. The square plastic piece that snaps to the core support that the front lamp wiring harness runs through.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

That is exactly the piece I am referring to...Anyone make it? Or know what it could be called because I haven't found it...


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure what it is called but I will do some checking for you.


----------

